# upper-/lower-case differentiation in excel



## DLoMyHero (Mar 4, 2004)

is there any way to make excel know the difference between uppercase and lowercase letters? for example, as far as i know, A=a, B=b, etc.

i want to know if it can tell that A=A, a=a, and A<>a

thanks to anyone who knows


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

it should be able to. it knows the functions of UPPER, LOWER, & PROPER. what are you trying to do?

hope that helps,

drew


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

The only way I know Excel can differentiate between upper and lower is with a Search from the menu bar. You can tick to Match Case.


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

you could use the EXACT function.

drew


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

A1 = "a"
B1 = "A"

=EXACT(A1,B1)

gives you false.

drew


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Doh, you're right drew!!:up:

=EXACT(A1,"A")

so, depending on what DLoMyHero wanted to do with the information, he can use a nestled function with exact in it.


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

EXACTLY! (no pun inte...yes, yes there was, lol)

drew


----------



## DLoMyHero (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man, EXACT worked like a charm

see, im bored at work :O
so im trying to make a program that converts a string of binary into alphanumerics, and vice versa...i was prompted to do this after someone's entire aim profile was in binary :O

my problem was, when id do a vlookup for a letter, i'd always get the binary for the uppercase letter (b/c thats how my sets of data were set out for vlookups)

so instead of getting 01101111 for "o", id get 01001111 for "O"...but this actually worked out for me, because i learned that there is only one digit difference between uppercase and lowercase letters, and its always the same digit

o 01101111
O 01001111

see, just that 3rd digit in is different...so now when its lowercase when it doesnt match "EXACT", it just puts that 1 in there 

thanks for the help everyone, y'all rock


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

Glad I could help 

drew


----------

